# A pair of SW1911s...



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I prefer the M1911A1 config, so I de-enhanced both...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw those on the S&W forum - I really like what U did


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

can i steal your thread? kind of out of line with your traditionalist approach, but like you, i didn't care like the front serrations, so i ended up with this:



















Regars


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Look'in Good*

You guys got some good look'in irons there for sure. Wifes got a stainless steel 5" & I just got a scandium PD 41/4" barrel. So far they are both shooters.:smt071


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Nice pair John,I myself never could get used to the arched MSH,but they definately look good


----------

